# The HandyRacing Crew took on the International i Hobby Expo



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a lots of video editing to do, stay tuned for full coverage coming soon ...





































YES! We got pics, video action on the track, and interview material for the new Slash 4x4










An interview with "The Monster" Mike Cronin of RC-Monster on the Slipperential










AND - lots of surprises coming from BigSquid










PLUS - we also got lots of racing action coverage from Leisure Hours...

Stay tuned


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

sweat!!!!! good work!


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

J Blaze said:


> sweat!!!!! good work!


Wait till you see the BigSquid videos... it was a real hoot, they put on one heck of a great show...

and the Traxxas Slash 4x4s...

and the Losi rock crawlin...

and a little banner jumping (into the rafters) with an electric 1/8 buggy by the Castle Team Driver too...

Thanks / stay tuned


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

Pic codes updated, sorry for the good up.


----------



## HandyRacing (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally, I got the iHobby Expo article written, videos and pictures edited, and sort of published. In draft, anyway. It still needs some cleanup, can't figure out why the text wants to run over instead of wrap around, but its been too long already and I'm tired of looking at the html, I'll clean it up... later. Check it out, new Slash 4x4 pics and video, Losi rock crawling pics and video, as well as bashing action by the BigSquidRC crew and lots of other other cool RC stuff. Sorry for the delay, something in the code is wonky, I'll have to figure it out later...

http://blog.handyracing.com/2009/10...p-to-the-international-i-hobby-expo-2009.aspx


----------

